# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  "каждая женщина должна быть замужем"

## Dimas

Srimad Bhagavatam 9.9 ТЕКСТ 32

йадй айам крийате бхакшйас
тархи мам кхада пурватах
на дживишйе вина йена
кшанам ча мритакам йатха

йади — если; айам — этот (брахман); крийате — делается; бхакшйах — предмет еды; тархи — тогда; мам — меня; кхада — съешь; пурватах — сперва; на — не; дживишйе — стану жить; вина — без; йена — которого (моего мужа); кшанам ча — и мгновение; мритакам — мертвое тело; йатха — как.

*Я не могу жить без моего мужа. Если ты хочешь съесть моего мужа, то лучше съешь сначала меня, так как без мужа я подобна мертвому телу.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В ведической культуре существует традиция, известная как сати, или саха-марана, согласно которой женщина принимала смерть вместе со своим мужем. По этой традиции, если муж умирал, жена добровольно принимала смерть в пламени погребального костра ее мужа.

В данном стихе жена брахмана выражает взгляды, присущие ведической культуре. Женщина без мужа подобна мертвому телу, поэтому, согласно ведическим воззрениям, девушка должна быть замужем. За это ответственен ее отец. Девушка может быть отдана как милостыня, у мужа может быть более одной жены, но девушка должна быть замужем.

Таковы ведические традиции. Считается, что женщина всегда должна быть зависимой - в детстве он зависит от своего отца, в молодости - от мужа, а в старости - от своих старших сыновей.

Согласно «Ману-самхите», она не должна быть независимой. Независимость для женщины означает несчастную жизнь. В наше время очень много девушек незамужем и ложно считают себя свободными, но на самом деле их жизнь неудачна. В данном стихе мы видим пример того, как женщина почувствовала, что без мужа она - всего лишь мертвое тело.

.........

Беседа в комнате с учёными
(02 июля 1974, Мельбурн)

"В соответствии с ведическим пониманием есть семь матерей: адау мата, истинная мать. Адау мата, гуру патни, жена гуру, духовного учителя. Адау мата, гуру патни, брахмани, жена брахмана. Брахманы означает самый разумный класс людей в обществе. Те, кто являются брахманами, это также упоминается, в шастрах. Итак, его жена. Адау мата, гуру патни... В обычном понимании, все кроме вашей жены, считаются вашими матерями. Таково наставление Чанакьи Пандита.

матриват пара-дарешу
/Чанакья шлока, 10/

"Ко всем женщинам следует относится как к матери". пара-дарешу. Пара-дара означает жена другого. Итак, каждая женщина была замужем. Это обязательно. Такова ведическая система, что каждая женщина должна быть замужем. Долг отца проследить за тем, чтобы дочь была замужем, должна выйти замуж. Это называется канйа-дайа. Вы не можете избежать этой ответственности. Вы должны. Долг отца это, как только дочь вырастает, сразу же надо найти какого-то парня, и вручить, «Мой дорогой мальчик, я отдаю тебе эту девушку как милостыню. Заботься и защищай её». Это брак. И он соглашается, «Да, беру ответственность за девушку». В нашем обществе, мы женимся. Наше правительство подтвердило нашему обществу, что мы можем…"

.........

Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.1.3
(12 июня 1974, Париж)

"тапо дивйам путрака йена шуддхйед саттвам
/ШБ 5.5.1/

Это наставления Ришабхадевы Своим сыновьям. «Мои дорогие мальчики, эта жизнь, эта человеческая форма жизни не предназначена для того, чтобы тратить её как  свиньи и собаки, но для тапасьи, просто немного сдерживайтесь. Не становитесь свиньями и собаками». Что это за ограничения? Также как мы предписываем, никакого незаконного секса. Никакого незаконного секса. Секс не прекращается. Половая жизнь предназначена для создания хороших детей, и всё, а не для чувственного удовлетворения. Поэтому человека обучают как брахмачари с самого начала. Брахмачари означает никакой половой жизни. Никакой половой жизни. Даже гуру… Иногда гуру… В большинстве случаев в школе, учителя, они были домохозяевами. Это ограничивалось, «если у гуру молодая жена, вы не должны исполнять её приказания». Это ограничивалось. Это жизнь брахмачари, добровольно принимать трудности для того, чтобы сделать жизнь успешной. Это жизнь брахмачари. А затем семейная жизнь. Семейная жизнь.... Брахмачари предназначена для мальчиков, а не для девочек. Девочки должны быть замужем. Брахмачари может оставаться неженатым в течение всей жизни, но в соответствии с ведической цивилизацией, девушка должна выйти замуж. Как только… До того возраста когда она достигла зрелости, это долг отца, или если у неё нет отца, то это долг старшего брата выдать её так или иначе (смех). Отдайте её под ответственность другому молодому человеку. Это долг. Да. Это долг. Поэтому… Женское население всегда больше чем мужское население. Тогда вы спросите, «где взять так много мужей?». Поэтому разрешена полигамия. И цари, кшатрии у которых были деньги, и у которых также была хорошая сила, они женились больше чем на одной жене. Вы увидите что все кшатрии… Даже Кришна, самый лучший кшатрий. Он женился на 16,108 женах. Оптом. (смех) Да.
Итак, Кришна, как кшатрий, доказал насколько Он был силён, насколько Он был способным, что Он женился на 16 тысячах жен, и для каждой жены всё устроено отдельно, отдельные слуги, отдельный дом, отдельный дворец. Всё отдельно. А не так, что «Я только женюсь. Поэтому у меня больше нет никакой ответственности». Не так. Это Кришна, идеал. Он женился на 16108, но у Него были 16108 дворцов, большой, большой дворец. И все дворцы были хорошо сделаны, как это называется, мрамор, и украшены драгоценностями. В доме Кришны, не было нужды в этом свете. Драгоценности сияли. Это описывается в Бхагавате. И мебель была из слоновой кости. Таков дом Кришны. И сад, внутренний двор с цветами париджата. Разве этого достаточно? Женщина будет удовлетворена просто дворцом, хорошим дворцом, и…? Нет. Он распространил Себя в 16108 Кришн. Все и каждая жена могла встречаться с мужем индивидуально. Итак, в любом случае, вы не можете подражать Кришне, и вы также не можете так делать, вы также не можете жениться на 16108, но вы можете жениться – это ведическая цивилизация – больше чем не одной жене. Потому что каждая девушка должна быть замужем, но где же найти столько мужей? Поэтому полигамия была разрешена, но человек, который женится, должен быть способен очень хорошо содержать жену. Это индуистская или ведическая цивилизация. "

.........
Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.2.18
(26 сентября 1974, Калькутта)

"адау шраддха татах садху-санго ‘тха бхаджана-крийа тато 'нартха-ниврттих сйат
/ЧЧ, Мадхья 23.14-15/

Если есть бхаджана, тогда он будет свободен от всех анартх. Анартха означает, нежелательные вещи. Также как один человек курит. Курение не является необходимым для жизни. Если вы не будете курить… Также как мы не курим. Это не означает, что мы умираем. Это анартха. Но всякий, кто научился курить, он не может остановиться. Анартха. Когда результат бхаджаны принесёт результаты, тогда анартха-ниврттих сйат, его больше не интересует какие-то нежелательные вещи. Мы практиковали так много всего нежелательного. В первую очередь – незаконный секс, занимаясь столь многими похотливыми делами, без всяких семейных уз, незаконный секс. Это анартха. Почему? Если вы хотите секса, то женитесь в соответствии с шастрой. Нет никаких препятствий. В соответствии с Ведической цивилизацией, девушка должна быть замужем. Но в каждой стране, я вижу, что женское население больше, чем мужское. Тогда как каждая девушка может выйти замуж? Поэтому в Индии разрешается иметь больше чем одну жену. Теперь это не разрешается. Таково ведическое наставление, канйа дана. Отец должен выдать, найти мужа для своей дочери. Есть много историй, кулина брахмана."

......

Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.25.5-6
(5 ноября 1974, Бомбей)

"...питари прастхите 'ранйам
матух прийа-чикиршайа
/ШБ 3.25.5/

Теперь это долг сына. Женщина должна быть под защитой. В Ману-самхите сказано, что женщина не должна даваться свобода.

на стри сватантрйам архати

Они не могут правильным образом использовать свободу. Для неё лучше оставаться зависимой. Это очень хорошо. Независимая женщина не может быть свободной. Это факт. Мы видели в Западных странах, во имя независимости, так много женщин несчастны. Поэтому это не рекомендуется в ведическое литературе и по варнашрама-дхарме. Поэтому мать, Девахути, была отдана под опеку своего выросшего сына, Капиладевы. И Капиладева полностью осознавал, что Он должен заботиться о своей матери. Поэтому

матух прийа-чикиршайа
/ШБ 3.25.5/

Долг отца это хорошо защищать девушку. Женщины очень деликатны. Им надо давать… Поэтому в детстве, до того момента, когда она достигает, я имею в виду, юности, зрелости, девушка находится под защитой отца. В Индии по-прежнему, отец заботится о молодой девушке, до того момента как она выйдет замуж за подходящего парня, отвечает отец. И когда молодой муж принимает заботу о молодой девушке, жене, и когда рождаются какие-то дети и затем вырастают. Предположим мужчина женится в возрасте 20 лет… Это, я имею в виду, высочайший. Парень женится не позднее 25-ти лет. А девушка выходит замуж не позднее, чем в 16-ть лет. Такова система. Итак, 16-ти летняя девушка и 25-ти летний парень, если рождается ребёнок, тогда когда мужчине пятьдесят лет, то ребенку двадцать пять лет. Поэтому он может принять ответственность.

Итак, принимая эти подсчеты, даже не смотря на то что Капиладеве было двадцать пять лет, он был вполне способен заботиться о своей матери, Девахути. Итак, он знал, что «мой отец оставил мне под опекой мою мать, и поэтому я должен заботиться о своей матери, и смотреть за тем, чтобы она всегда была довольна". матух прийа-чикиршайа... Мальчик не был безответственным. Он был всегда готов удовлетворить свою мать. Здесь мы приводим эти изображения в Бхагаватам. Здесь Капиладева в одежде брахмачари, и мать принимает наставления от сына. Теперь, иногда спрашивают, «как мать может принимать наставления от сына?». Это прерогатива мужчины. Стри... "

....

*Prabhupada, Morning Walk -- July 10, 1975, Chicago*: "we shall teach the girls two things. One thing is how to become chaste and faithful to their husband and how to cook nicely. If these two qualifications they have, I will take guarantee to get for them good husband. I'll personally... Yes. These two qualifications required. She must learn how to prepare first-class foodstuff, and she must learn how to become chaste and faithful to the husband. Only these two qualification required. Then her life is successful. So try to do that. "

----------


## Dimas

Srimad Bhagavatam 9.9 ТЕКСТ 32

йадй айам крийате бхакшйас
тархи мам кхада пурватах
на дживишйе вина йена
кшанам ча мритакам йатха

йади — если; айам — этот (брахман); крийате — делается; бхакшйах — предмет еды; тархи — тогда; мам — меня; кхада — съешь; пурватах — сперва; на — не; дживишйе — стану жить; вина — без; йена — которого (моего мужа); кшанам ча — и мгновение; мритакам — мертвое тело; йатха — как.

*Я не могу жить без моего мужа. Если ты хочешь съесть моего мужа, то лучше съешь сначала меня, так как без мужа я подобна мертвому телу.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В ведической культуре существует традиция, известная как сати, или саха-марана, согласно которой женщина принимала смерть вместе со своим мужем. По этой традиции, если муж умирал, жена добровольно принимала смерть в пламени погребального костра ее мужа.

В данном стихе жена брахмана выражает взгляды, присущие ведической культуре. Женщина без мужа подобна мертвому телу, поэтому, согласно ведическим воззрениям, девушка должна быть замужем. За это ответственен ее отец. Девушка может быть отдана как милостыня, у мужа может быть более одной жены, но девушка должна быть замужем.

Таковы ведические традиции. Считается, что женщина всегда должна быть зависимой - в детстве он зависит от своего отца, в молодости - от мужа, а в старости - от своих старших сыновей.

Согласно «Ману-самхите», она не должна быть независимой. Независимость для женщины означает несчастную жизнь. В наше время очень много девушек незамужем и ложно считают себя свободными, но на самом деле их жизнь неудачна. В данном стихе мы видим пример того, как женщина почувствовала, что без мужа она - всего лишь мертвое тело.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Преданные, примите мои поклоны. Эта тема наверное подходящая для моего вопроса: Шрила Прабхупада во многих местах говорит, что женщина должна быть под защитой - сначала отца, потом мужа, потом, когда муж принимает санньясу - взрослого сына. Если сына нет, или он еще не вырос, чтобы принять ответственность, то она в отсутствие мужа, принявшего санньясу, должна вернуться домой к отцу. Не рассмотрена ситуация, когда нет сыновей, есть только дочери и отца уже нет. Должен ли муж в этой ситуации принимать санньясу? И если муж ванапрастха, как он может обеспечивать защиту такой жены?

----------


## Амира

Если дочери еще недостаточно взрослые и самостоятельные и не замужем и если не смогут поддержать свою мать, то не стоит принимать саньясу. То что сделано уже не изменишь, если человек возложил на себя ответственность, то он не может просто так все бросить и уйти. Так как все это будет иметь последствия. Мы можем распоряжаться свой судьбой как хотим, но не судьбой других кто от нас зависит. В системе варнашрамы это было намного легче, так как все понимали ценность духовного развития и знали что когда-то возможно отец покинет их - станет саньяси. Если такого понимания нет в семье, то это все очень сложно. Лучше это решать сразу в молодости когда нет всех этих связей и зависимостей. 

Жена и дети Шрилы Прабхупады всю жизнь обижались на него, что он бросил их и принял саньясу и так и не приняли этого и судьба всех детей сложилась печально, даже трагично и в этом они винили своего отца.

Поэтому прежде всего нужно поговорить с женой и дочерьми и убедиться, что несмотря на тяжесть этого решения они все же понимают его значение и смогут принять и простить.

И даже при всем согласии и поддержке семьи нужно 100 раз подумать нужно ли принимать саньясу, принесет ли это пользу или вред? Так как сейчас ни один ашрам в чистом виде не встречается, а нарушения так же будут иметь последствия. Господь Чайтанья был милостив и прощал многое, но тех кто нарушал обязанности саньяси он не прощал.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И если муж ванапрастха, как он может обеспечивать защиту такой жены?


А при чем здесь ашрам ванапрастх? 
Преданные в этом ашраме живут в семье и общаются с женами, но просто больше времени посвящают духовной практике. Удаляясь от дел, вместе с женами могут путешествовать по святым местам. В случае же принятия мужем санньясы, если нет сыновей, их роль могут выполнять зятья и другие члены семьи. 

Подразумевается, что брахманы - те, кому позволено принимать санньясу -  разумны, и не создают проблем тем, кто от них зависит. Например, Господь Чайтанья, принимая санньясу, сказал Своим спутникам заботиться о Шачимате. 

Случай Шрилы Прабхупады - особый, конечно же... 

Интересно, неужели этот вопрос так актуален? Или вы гипотетически спрашиваете?

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> А при чем здесь ашрам ванапрастх? Преданные в этом ашраме живут в семье и общаются с женами, но просто больше времени посвящают духовной практике. Удаляясь от дел, вместе с женами могут путешествовать по святым местам. 
> Интересно, неужели этот вопрос так актуален? Или вы гипотетически спрашиваете?


Наверное больше гипотетически.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот еще здесь немного про это же : 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post178572

А здесь про то, что *ближе к реальной жизни многих преданных* - 
про правило для сыновей, уходящих жить в храм в общине Чоупати : 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post160222

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

История об отношении Шрилы Прабхупады к бывшей супруге и дочери

Рассказывает Бхавананда прабху: 

«В какой-то момент бывшая супруга Прабхупады и его дочь оказались в затруднительном положении. Они жили в доме отца супруги на Махатма-Ганди-роуд, и там разразился семейный скандал. В результате дом был поделен на две части, и граница проходила прямо через ванную комнату. Это был настоящий дурдом, и супруге с дочерью приходилось весьма нелегко. Сын Прабхупады, Вриндаван Чандра, сообщил обо всем отцу, и Прабхупада велел мне и Тамалу отправляться в Калькутту, поговорить с супругой и дочерью и пригласить их переехать в Майяпур. Мы сказали: «Прабхупада, Вы — человек с мировым именем. Вы санньяси, и люди могут начать критиковать Вас за то, что Ваша супруга с дочерью живет в одном и том же месте, что и Вы». Прабхупада ответил: “Это не имеет значения. В экстренных случаях все иные соображения не учитываются, в том числе и принципы, связанные со статусом санньяси. И сейчас как раз тот случай”». 

(Из книги Сиддхаты пр. «Воспоминания о святом наших дней»)

----------


## Амира

Шриле Прабхупаде пришлось покинуть семью по другой причине. Он сам рассказывал почему. Если причина такова что между мужем и женой нет любви и жена не слушается мужа и мужу приходится выбирать между Кришной и семьей, то другого выхода иногда нет. Но все это конечно очень печально.


«В моём домашней жизни я строго следовал регулирующим принципам, но моя жена неохотно помогала мне собственно. Поэтому я был обязан покинуть их компанию.»

(Письмо Малати - Лос-Анджелес 23 ноября 1968 года)


«Я не мог жить как Бхактивинода Тхакур, потому что мне было отвратительно с членами моей семьей и я был вынужден оставить мою семейную жизнь.»

(Письмо Рупануге - Монреаль 30 августа 1968 года)


«Моя единственная надежда — Шрила Бхактисидханта Сарасвати Тхакур. У меня больше нет никого. В моём доме моя жена и сын не помогали мне, поэтому я покинул свой дом»

(Письмо Шрипада Нараяне Махараджу, написанное в Нью-Йорке, 30.12.66)


Тамала Кришна: А ваша жена была не так хороша.

Прабхупада: Потому что она была всегда против Кришны… Мой отец сказал так, что: «Ты так удачлив, что тебе не нравится твоя жена. Не старайся жениться ещё раз.»

Тамала Кришна: Вы думали так.

Прабхупада: «Ты удачливый.» Я принял это серьезно. «Люди стараются отказаться от компании жены с большой трудностью. У нас есть природная тенденция.»

Тамала Кришна: Кажется, ваши сыновья не очень…, кроме Вриндавана. Никто из других не приходит.

Прабхупада: Они как мать.

Тамала Кришна: Я встретил этого Мадана-Мохана.

Прабхупада: Матхура.

Тамала Кришна: Матхура-Мохан. Фью! Курит.

Прабхупада: Все испорчены. Мать испортила. Каждого.

(Беседа — Майапур, 20.02.77)


"Мне пришлось оставить свою семью и детей, потому что я не мог терпеть, видя, что они остаются слугами своих чувств."

(Письмо, 24 мая 1967 года, Нью-Йорк)


«Моя жена принимала чай. Итак, я сказал ей не принимать чай, не принимай чай. Но её не заботил муж. Тогда я дал ей окончательный, что: «Либо тебе придётся отказаться от чай, либо от своего мужа.» (Смех) Итак, она согласилась отказаться от мужа, не чая. (Смех) Поэтому, я покинул свой дом. Это всё. (Смех)»

(Беседа в комнате с индийскими гостями - 11 июля 1973 года, Лондон)

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Шриле Прабхупаде пришлось покинуть семью по другой причине. Он сам рассказывал почему. Если причина такова что между мужем и женой нет любви и жена не слушается мужа и мужу приходится выбирать между Кришной и семьей, то другого выхода иногда нет. Но все это конечно очень печально.


а можно не выбирать между семьёй и Кришной, а ... выйти замуж за Кришну? ;-)   :lipsrsealed:  Как к таким проявлениям "духовного вожделения" к Кришне относился Прабхупада? это допустимо? или смертный грех о таком думать? (ведь даже мудрецы когда-то мечтали стать ... 16-108 женами Кришны)

----------


## Амира

> а можно не выбирать между семьёй и Кришной, а ... выйти замуж за Кришну? ;-)   Как к таким проявлениям "духовного вожделения" к Кришне относился Прабхупада? это допустимо? или смертный грех о таком думать? (ведь даже мудрецы когда-то мечтали стать ... 16-108 женами Кришны)


Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что такое возможно, но для этого нужно обрести сознание Кришны, чтобы понять кто такой Кришна, чего Он хочет, а потом какие наши личные изначальные отношения с Кришной, и если окажется что они в этой расе, то мы к тому времени уже будем понимать что означат выйти замуж за Кришну.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Тут еще немаловажный момент, а хочет ли Сам Кришна взять кого-то в жены. 
Его мнение тоже ведь для этого важно. Знать.

----------


## Амира

Кришна всегда готов удовлетворить любое наше положительное духовное желание, за Ним дело не станет. От нас - чистое и очень сильное желание, а все остальное приходит как милость Кришны.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Шриле Прабхупаде пришлось покинуть семью по другой причине.


По какой _другой_ причине? Разве кто-то говорил здесь о _какой-то_ причине, по которой он оставил семью? 

Амира, вы невнимательно читаете, что я пишу... 
Я привела историю того, как Шрила Прабхупада даже переступил через правила ашрама санньясы, чтобы защитить бывшую супругу и свою дочь. Так что вряд ли можно приводить его случай в пример, что они всю жизнь обижались, и тому подобное... Он - шакти-авеша-аватара, это было предначертано, иначе не возник бы ИСККОН...

----------


## Амира

Хорошо, простите. Но я даже не считаю это нарушением, в этом не было никакой личной выгоды. А ИСККОН возникает не по желанию людей, на это была воля Кришны. Кришна может одарить кого-то своей милостью или наделить своим могуществом. В этом нет какой-то особой нашей заслуги. Безусловно Шрила Прабхупада великая личность, совершенная и мой гуру, но все есть проявление величия Кришны. Поэтому честный человек, каким  и был Шрила Прабхупада, всегда признает это.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Хорошо, простите. Но я даже не считаю это нарушением, в этом не было никакой личной выгоды.


Да при чем здесь "нарушения"... обидно, что вы читаете невнимательно. Лично мне это вообще не надо - общаться в таком формате.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Харе Кришна! Преданные, примите мои поклоны. Эта тема наверное подходящая для моего вопроса: Шрила Прабхупада во многих местах говорит, что женщина должна быть под защитой - сначала отца, потом мужа, потом, когда муж принимает санньясу - взрослого сына. Если сына нет, или он еще не вырос, чтобы принять ответственность, то она в отсутствие мужа, принявшего санньясу, должна вернуться домой к отцу. Не рассмотрена ситуация, когда нет сыновей, есть только дочери и отца уже нет. Должен ли муж в этой ситуации принимать санньясу? И если муж ванапрастха, как он может обеспечивать защиту такой жены?


Интересно, что в самом Шримад Бхагаватам описан случай.когда женщина на старости лет жила в женском ашраме (обществе женщин). Речь идет о Девахути, идеальном примере поведения женщины. После ухода Кардамы Муни, она осталась на попечении сына Капилы, аватары Господа. Но затем мы видим как Капила, наделив ее трансцендентным знанием... тоже оставляет ее. И она с медитацией на полученные знания остается без сына,мужа или отца, только в обществе женщин и достигает самадхи. (ШБ 3.33.10-32) Что это? Аномалия? Аватара Господа нарушил основы дхармы, бросив мать? Не думаю. Господь Чайтанья тоже ушел, не оставив Вишнуприе и Шачимате сына, отца тоже уже не было. Скорее речь об опеке отца, мужа или сына актуальна больше до тех пор, пока женщина не обретет трансцендентное знание, реализовав его. Иначе Шрила Прабхупада бы не позволял женщинам оставаться брахмачарини. Яркий пример с Ямуной - он одобрил ее решение принять отреченный уклад и дал санньясу ее мужу Гурудасу. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати тоже говорил о необходимости создания женских ашрамов. Конечно, этим утверждением могут начать пользоваться безответственные мужья, отцы и сыновья. Но факт налицо: ни сам Шримад Бхагаватам, ни личный пример Шрилы Прабхупады в наше время не показывают, что принцип "только либо под опекой отца, либо мужа, либо сына и никак иначе" имеет абсолютную важность.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> История об отношении Шрилы Прабхупады к бывшей супруге и дочери
> 
> Рассказывает Бхавананда прабху: 
> 
> «В какой-то момент бывшая супруга Прабхупады и его дочь оказались в затруднительном положении. Они жили в доме отца супруги на Махатма-Ганди-роуд, и там разразился семейный скандал. В результате дом был поделен на две части, и граница проходила прямо через ванную комнату. Это был настоящий дурдом, и супруге с дочерью приходилось весьма нелегко. Сын Прабхупады, Вриндаван Чандра, сообщил обо всем отцу, и Прабхупада велел мне и Тамалу отправляться в Калькутту, поговорить с супругой и дочерью и пригласить их переехать в Майяпур. Мы сказали: «Прабхупада, Вы — человек с мировым именем. Вы санньяси, и люди могут начать критиковать Вас за то, что Ваша супруга с дочерью живет в одном и том же месте, что и Вы». Прабхупада ответил: “Это не имеет значения. В экстренных случаях все иные соображения не учитываются, в том числе и принципы, связанные со статусом санньяси. И сейчас как раз тот случай”». 
> 
> (Из книги Сиддхаты пр. «Воспоминания о святом наших дней»)


Но в итоге они ведь не переехали в Маяпур??

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я не знаю... не переехали, скорее всего.

----------

